# انواع ال chillers



## hamaj_1968 (30 مايو 2007)

كنت في مقابلة وسالني عن انواع التشيلرات فقللت لا اعرف اذا تكرمتم واريد ان اعرف درجة تبخر الفريون


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (31 مايو 2007)

*from ASHRAE*

here you can find the answer, and i advice you to read a lot , you have to be prepared before interviews they ask a lot of questions:87:


----------



## FAYEZ GHABBOON (31 مايو 2007)

1. Air Cooled Chiller 
2. Water Cooled Chiller 
3. Absorption Chiller


----------



## ahmad_as10 (31 مايو 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=53727


----------



## amr fathy (1 يونيو 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (1 يونيو 2007)

FAYEZ GHABBOON قال:


> 1. Air Cooled Chiller
> 2. Water Cooled Chiller
> 3. Absorption Chiller


 



أنواع ال Chiller تسمي علي حسب الضاغط المستخدم .


*1- centrifugal chillers *
*2- screw chillers *
*3- **reciprocating chillers* 

 ويوجد نظام الامتصاص ويسمي Absorption Chiller 


تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح 
مهندس محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## ديمسكو (2 يونيو 2007)

Air-cooled chiller 
Water cooled chiller


----------



## sica_1 (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكو كتير اخي ديمسكو علي الموقع الرائع


----------



## ductlator (9 يونيو 2007)

تمام معلومات كاملة الله يفتح عليكم م /عبد الفتاح وم / ديميسكو
من حيث التبريد للمكثف Air cooled - water cooled
منحيث نوعية الضاغط screw comp. - cetrifugal comp. - reciprocating comp.
من حيث دوائر التبريد DX chillers - Absorption chiller
وكل نوع مما سبق يحتاج منتدى خاص به لشرحه اخوكم ductlator


----------



## ductlator (9 يونيو 2007)

درجة تبخر الفريون اخى هى الدرجة التى عندها يتحول الفريون من الحالة السائلة للحالة الغازية عند خط التشبع وهى مختلفة من فريون لاخر ولكل فريون الخريطة الخاصة به أى ان الفريون يمتص حرارة محسوسة ترفع درجة حرارته وحرارة كامنه تغير حالته من سائل لغاز عند خط التشبع أى باختصار هى درجة حرارة التشبع التى يتحول عندها الفريون من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة الغازية


----------



## engshekoshawki (8 ديسمبر 2007)

احيك اخ duclator معلوماتك ممتازه


----------



## محمود تكيف (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوانى فى الله ان هذا القسم من اجمل الاقسام لانه كله معلومات لكل فر سواء عنده خبره او معندهوش ودايما الواحد بيحب ينمى خبراته فى المجال الى هو فيه وكل الاعضاء ومشكورين جدا 
ومنهم المشرفين الذين يقمون بمجهود رائع وفعال مشكورين جدا على هذا العمل الرائع 
والله ولى التوفيق.


----------



## adel kamel (10 ديسمبر 2007)

كما سبق وافاد زملائى ولكن يوجد نوع اخر من الشليرات وهو chiller scorll


----------



## منييب (21 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المنياوىالاحمدى (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك فى هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## خادم محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

very good


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (7 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot for this informations


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

ductlator قال:


> درجة تبخر الفريون اخى هى الدرجة التى عندها يتحول الفريون من الحالة السائلة للحالة الغازية عند خط التشبع وهى مختلفة من فريون لاخر ولكل فريون الخريطة الخاصة به أى ان الفريون يمتص حرارة محسوسة ترفع درجة حرارته وحرارة كامنه تغير حالته من سائل لغاز عند خط التشبع أى باختصار هى درجة حرارة التشبع التى يتحول عندها الفريون من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة الغازية


 
تسلم ياهندسة
المرفق يمكن يفيد أكثر
خارج الموضوع 
الا ترى معي أن الدكتليتور صار خاج التاريخ بعد البرامج الجاهزة لحسابات الدكت:67:


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> أنواع ال Chiller تسمي علي حسب الضاغط المستخدم .
> 
> 
> *1- centrifugal chillers *
> ...


 
مهندسنا الكبير
تسلم الايادي 
لكن أظنها أربعة أنواع حسب الضاغط المستخدم 
والنوع الرابع هو scroll type


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

ترين دائما حاضر


----------



## husin hadi (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم يرجى المساعدة في كيفية حساب الاطوال و اسعار البايبات و المضخات و الفتنك لمنظومة التبريد بالجلر و التدفئة بالبويلر


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يزيدك علما وهداية


----------



## تبارك رائد (13 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

